# Genkernel et busybox config

## castor_fou

hi,

it seems my last etc-update was a little bit rough when dealing with genkernel.conf. 

When I compile a new kernel, I have a message saying it cannot find the busybox config. I have looked at /usr/share/genkernel, and in the arch folder, I have a lot of archs, but the busybox config is only in um and default. When compiling, genkernel looked at x86 arch, and there is no busybox config in there. I have done a symlink from um/busy-conf to x86/busy-conf. Genkernel now works beautifully, except at the reboot, I have this message:

```
--Install: applet not found

/init: line 38: rm: not found

/init: line 38: ln: not found

/init: line 38: ln: not found

/init: line 216: sed: not found

/init: line 226: sed: not found

/init: line 1: sed: not found

/init: line 1: sed: not found

/init: line 1: sed: not found

/init: line 1: sed: not found

/init: line 1: sed: not found

/init: line 1: sed: not found

...

...

```

Obviously my busybox config is a mess and the symlink think was a BAD idea. Can you post your buybox config file for x86, or just tell me how to generate it ?

I have seen in here I need CONFIG_FEATURE_INSTALLER enabled in the busybox config. 

cheers

----------

## castor_fou

I now add --busybox-config=/usr/share/genkernel/defaults/busy-config when using genkernel and it works.

Don't know what could be the right BUSYBOX_CONFIG in genkernel.conf.

----------

